# Bermuda Stolons



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Since I have been using a reel mower I notice the Bermuda stolons a lot more. Should I leave them or cut the ones on top? The reel mower just seems to skim right past them...


----------



## Cdub5_ (Jun 12, 2019)

I could be wrong, but would occasional verticutting help with this issue?
I'm planning on leveling next year to use my reel mower, I'd be interested in the solution as well


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

What is your height of cut @ctrav


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Greendoc said:


> What is your height of cut @ctrav


3/4" and thinking about going down to 1/2" but the Texas heat is here and will only get worse 😩


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

GM 1000 mowers are made to mow at 1/2 or lower. Making them mow high causes them to miss a lot of grass. Heat does not make me change my height of cut. It does cause me to look at my irrigation and fertilizing practices though. Much of the information disseminated about turf cultural practices is directed towards non irrigated cool season grasses that are mowed with a rotary mower. As someone mowing a warm season grass with a reel mower, most of the statements made are irrelevant.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Greendoc said:


> GM 1000 mowers are made to mow at 1/2 or lower. Making them mow high causes them to miss a lot of grass. Heat does not make me change my height of cut. It does cause me to look at my irrigation and fertilizing practices though. Much of the information disseminated about turf cultural practices is directed towards non irrigated cool season grasses that are mowed with a rotary mower. As someone mowing a warm season grass with a reel mower, most of the statements made are irrelevant.


Thanks...I will be taking it down to 1/2" and report back soon!


----------



## elm34 (May 10, 2017)

Do you always mow in the same direction? Wouldn't changing direction help eliminate this too?


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

elm34 said:


> Do you always mow in the same direction? Wouldn't changing direction help eliminate this too?


I always mowed in different directions and today even wen diagonal for the first time. Usually alternate between N-s, W-E, S-N and E-W.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

ctrav said:


> elm34 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you always mow in the same direction? Wouldn't changing direction help eliminate this too?
> ...


I think @Austinite had the same issue. Maybe he can give you some help on what he did.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

That's a tough one. I went at the runners with rotary scissors but that is not ideal and really not the solution. I would apply PGR and let your grass thicken up for a while. Once my grass got really dense the runners disappeared, and I was able to cut at half inch no problem. Maintenance and time is what you need.

Took about 45 days but once you thicken the grass up you'll be happy to see them gone.

With the exception of bare spots, I have virtually zero visible runners now.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Austinite said:


> That's a tough one. I went at the runners with rotary scissors but that is not ideal and really not the solution. I would apply PGR and let your grass thicken up for a while. Once my grass got really dense the runners disappeared, and I was able to cut at half inch no problem. Maintenance and time is what you need.
> 
> Took about 45 days but once you thicken the grass up you'll be happy to see them gone.
> 
> With the exception of bare spots, I have virtually zero visible runners now.


Thanks for the info! My HOC is currently 3/4" so would you recommend to stay there and use PGR then go down to 1/2"? Could I go to 1/2" now (it will be thin in some areas) use PGR now and let it thicken up?

Since it takes the PGR 30-60 days to start making a difference that would put me near the end of August leaving me just over a month maybe two of growing season here in north Texas. Perhaps I should wait until next year and try the PGR route?

I'm not unhappy with the lawn at 3/4" and my initial thought was to keep it there for this first year of reel cutting and go lower next spring.

Any thoughts are appreciated!!


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

Thanks! I've also been wondering about these long runners. My 419 is going nuts growing and filling in sparse areas, which is great, but I've also wondered what to do about these freaky long runners here and there. I've left them alone 'til now unless I snag one while walking. I'll let my scarifier and de-thatcher passes resolve them with extreme prejudice next Spring.


----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

ctrav said:


> Austinite said:
> 
> 
> > That's a tough one. I went at the runners with rotary scissors but that is not ideal and really not the solution. I would apply PGR and let your grass thicken up for a while. Once my grass got really dense the runners disappeared, and I was able to cut at half inch no problem. Maintenance and time is what you need.
> ...


PGR takes just days to kick in.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

ctrav said:


> Austinite said:
> 
> 
> > That's a tough one. I went at the runners with rotary scissors but that is not ideal and really not the solution. I would apply PGR and let your grass thicken up for a while. Once my grass got really dense the runners disappeared, and I was able to cut at half inch no problem. Maintenance and time is what you need.
> ...


Well in Austin we are usuallyl good till mid november without any signs of dormancy. But could vary in other areas, Texas is huge.

I don't think it matters if you keep at .75 or go down to 1/2 inch. I went to half inch because I thought that's how I could catch the stolons, that didn't work. But I ended up staying at half inch for a while, just recently went up to 3/4 inch and i think it looks way better at 3/4". PGR will kick in a matter of days, and it wont take 2 months to thicken it up. Apply, wait 3 weeks, and by the time you apply the second round your stolons should start disappearing and your grass will be more dense. .

If it were my lawn, I'd stick to 3/4" to avoid having to scalp, to maintain 1/2 inch you need to cut it at 1/4 inch or so and ramp up from there.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Austinite said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> > Austinite said:
> ...


Good points and thanks!


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Man, I had those things popping up on my lawn earlier this season. I was going at them with the rotary scissors like @Austinite did as well, and it was time consuming. My yard is still in the thickening up stage, seeing as how it's a month or two from being two years old from seed. I'm hoping this scalping and sanding I just did will help out. Y'all got some nice dense turf there!


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

I used old fashion scissors. I had a lot but would cut some everyday


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

I just reach down and pull them by hand when I see them, but I haven't had very many.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Thanks to all for the responses! I don't get a tone of them and easy enough to clean up with the lawn scissors or hand pull. Since I have been reel mowing the grass seems to be getting thicker or more dense in most areas. My ridge on the ditch still seems thin and is easy to dry out so on hot days (above 90) I hit it with a little water (5 min) in the afternoon just to cool it off. Not sure if this is a bad practice but so far so good.

I have considered PGR as some folks say it thickens the lawn but I think it may be best to wait until next spring when I do another "reel scalp", aerate and sand leveling. I will be doing my best to maintain at 1/2" next year and perhaps try PGR then.

I have gone down the rabbit hole with the purchase of a reel mower and not so sure I want to chase after products other than what my soil testing says I need...just yet...   :lol:


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

You're making good progress. It's all supposed to be fun, so just get whatever products sound good to you. I know I should, but I've never gotten a soil test. One day...


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

ctrav said:


> Thanks to all for the responses! I don't get a tone of them and easy enough to clean up with the lawn scissors or hand pull. Since I have been reel mowing the grass seems to be getting thicker or more dense in most areas. My ridge on the ditch still seems thin and is easy to dry out so on hot days (above 90) I hit it with a little water (5 min) in the afternoon just to cool it off. Not sure if this is a bad practice but so far so good.
> 
> I have considered PGR as some folks say it thickens the lawn but I think it may be best to wait until next spring when I do another "reel scalp", aerate and sand leveling. I will be doing my best to maintain at 1/2" next year and perhaps try PGR then.
> 
> I have gone down the rabbit hole with the purchase of a reel mower and not so sure I want to chase after products other than what my soil testing says I need...just yet...   :lol:


So you have never used PGR? It's like going from rotary to reel, once you use it you can't really ever go back :lol:


----------



## Necrosis (Jul 12, 2018)

I'll second the PGR. Next to the reel mower it's the best thing I've put on my yard. Well worth with time and money.

As for the stolons I'm having the same issue. I look like a crazy person walking around in my grass, getting on my hands and knees, and taking shears to my yard.


----------

